# Bowtech carbon overdrive alinement issue



## Helljumper117 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a 2014 bowtech carbon overdrive that has never really had the string line up with riser nor sight. Never saw and issue with it last year when i got it but this spring i found that the cam lean was off a ton and after taking it to a bowtech dealer and having them set the correct cam lean and retiming it the string still doesnt line up with the string stop, riser, or sight. The tech down there told me its nothing to worry about hes seen a couple do that but clamed it was due to yolk tuning but he said he tuned the yolks...The fletchings are also hitting the riser after i had to start shooting the cock fletching 90 degrees to the left. Anyone have an idea what it is? I can get it to paper tune and shoot perfect bullet holes most of the time but other times it does its own thing. This picture i took the the bow level (i made sure bubble on my sight was centered)


----------



## Texas_hunter88 (Sep 22, 2016)

The only thing I could think to cause that would be cam lean. But as you stated you had it tuned recently and it still isn't right. I could be wrong on this, but if you bought this bow new I would contact bowtech and talk with them about it. There's a possibility that could be a manufacture problem and fall under warrenty. I haven't ever seen a bowtech have a string that far off so that's the best answer I could give, good luck!


----------



## FinnishFlash83 (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like your riser has bended!! 

Lähetetty minun F8131 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep from your photo it appears your riser is bent.


----------

